#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Ajuda ATA p2pT com interfone

## durco

Boa tarde pessoal, tudo bem?
Preciso de ajuda para ligar um interfone ao ATA linksys p2pT.
O interfone vai estar ligado na line1 e quando alguem apertar o botao do interfone preciso que ele toque em um aparelho de telefone ligado na line2 e depois de 5 toques ele vai ligar para um voip.

Alguem pode me dar umas ideias de como configurar o ATA?

Desde já obrigado a todos.

----------


## fhayashi

Durco, já pensou em usar o interfone SIP dá Khomp?

Já usei e é bem interessante

Enviado via XT1078 usando UnderLinux App

----------

